# My Special Angel has gone to Rainbow Bridge



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

My beautiful sweet gentle baby Jack collapsed on Tuesday morning and...I dont want to cause distress to anyone but it was heartbraking. I was so frightened for him and went into total blind panic I rushed to him and knew he needed immediate help...i just remember tearing off my pajama bottoms pulling my jeans on and my mum and I rushed him in the car to the nearest branch of our vet about 5 mins away. I just took him in and said can someone help my cat the receptionist said whats happened I kept saying I dont know I was in tears the vet was just finishing an operation so was only a few minutes. When he saw our baby he examined him and I knew he was really ill but the vet said he had fluid on his lungs and he sounded like he had gone into heart failure. We had no choice we had to do the last kindest act of love and had him pts. The vet said it was what he would do if Jack was his. He was panting and I couldn't bear to see him so ill. While we sat with him before we made the decision he layed down in the carrier and looked as if he was saying I'm ready to go. He was 21 and we had him for nearly 10 yrs and we loved him so much we will always love him. I'm pacing the house as we brought him home earlier we decided to give him a buriel here at home. Mum and I are both ill with chronic illhealth but I will try my hardest to do this for him.
I'm choking on grief I feel like part of me died with him he brought so much love and joy to us. He came to me when I knew I wouldn't be able to have children. There are just no words to describe the pain.
I want to thank you all for your advice over the yrs I haven't been able to post as often as I wanted to I feel like I've not done anything right since my health got like it is now.
I don't know where to put myself I feel a physical aching for my baby. I used to sing to him you are my special angel I sang it as he passed away and held his little paw but I can't believe it. He seemed okay at 6am had breakfast but he did have renal disease and few other things.
We will never be the same without him.
Thanks for letting me post.
God bless you all and your furbabies
Goodnight godbless my special angel xxxxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry for your loss. RIP Jack.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

It’s late and many people may have gone to bed, I’m sure more will reply tomorrow.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Bless you for letting me know I'm in such a state time just goes by.. i just sit and think and cry i don't know where to put myself. I can't believe its happened it was so fast...I thought we had more time even a little bit more. Its playing over and over in my mind like a nightmare film I cant switch off. I keep hearing him and seeing him collapsing its killing me...I can't bear it.
Sorry


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I understand completely, I wish I could take away your pain. It’s easy to say that time is a great healer but it really is. In the meantime, take comfort in knowing that he most likely knows how much you loved him and that you gave him a good loving home. Hugs. It’s late for me now, so I’m off to bed, but you are in my thoughts.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
Jack had ten years of love, and you gave him the gift of that final act of love, letting him slip away surrounded by love as you sang him to sleep.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you both so much... my heart is in pieces I will never be the same. I'm trying to stop crying in front of our other 2 furbabies they are both looking for Jack...i feel like the grief is stuck inside a bit I'm crying but it stops as if only a bit can come out at a time i don't know if that makes any sense...
I'm so grateful for your kind words xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

So sorry to learn of your loss - if it's any consolation dear Jack knew he was loved right till the end.



BlessedbyJack said:


> we brought him home earlier we decided to give him a buriel here at home.





BlessedbyJack said:


> our other 2 furbabies they are both looking for Jack


When my friend loses one of her cats she always lets the others see and sniff the departed one and they so seem to understand that their friend is no longer with them - so if Jack is at home with you it might help your other furbabies if you let them see and sniff Jack - they will understand that he has gone and will stop looking for him


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Be kind to yourself and your Mum, and be aware that you will never be the same - how could you be - but you will get to the stage where the good memories bring comfort not pain, and what you remember first won't always be yesterday, but instead all the things he did to make you laugh and to be your friend. 21 is an amazing age - he must have been so happy to find you. 

Don't be a stranger to cat chat either when you can bear it. Many of us have lost our best friends at some point and can understand a bit of what you are going through.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack. We have all been through this heartache of losing a beloved pet.
I hope time eases your pain.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Just letting you know that I’m thinking of you and that I hope you are okay.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Just letting you know that I'm thinking of you and that I hope you are okay.


 Thank you for thinking of me I'm struggling so much and because of my health issues feel I'm letting Jack down, I couldn't finish digging yesterday to give him his buriel. I still feel in shock and just so lost without him...


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss.
> Jack had ten years of love, and you gave him the gift of that final act of love, letting him slip away surrounded by love as you sang him to sleep.


Thank you for your kind words I could hardly say the words and he was hard of hearing so don't know if he heard me.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Bertie'sMum said:


> So sorry to learn of your loss - if it's any consolation dear Jack knew he was loved right till the end.
> 
> When my friend loses one of her cats she always lets the others see and sniff the departed one and they so seem to understand that their friend is no longer with them - so if Jack is at home with you it might help your other furbabies if you let them see and sniff Jack - they will understand that he has gone and will stop looking for him


Thank you for telling me this I have let our other two furbabies sit next to Jack the vet wrapped him in a towel and put him in a little box for us. Twgie sat next to Jack for a long time and our small cat Tiggy-lulu who spent most of the time with Jack has done the same she is still a bit puzzled and looking though. They had a basket each close by and she hasn't gone in either since Tue. 
Mum and I just miss him so much its unbearable.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You are not letting him down, because you are doing the best you can manage and I’m sure he will know that. Stay strong.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

Pets really are blessings to our lives. A boost of love and compashion into our homes and become our little guardian angels.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> You are not letting him down, because you are doing the best you can manage and I'm sure he will know that. Stay strong.


Thank you for your support x


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Alvina said:


> Pets really are blessings to our lives. A boost of love and compashion into our homes and become our little guardian angels.:Shamefullyembarrased


That is so true...Jack turned our house into a home with his love and the funny things he did when he was younger. He was such a chatty boy he meowed back to us everytime we said something he would meow to us as if having a chat. He was also a hero as he saved my mum twice..a few years ago mum who is diabetic was on insulin and used to get hypos which were rapid onset...my room is behind mum and Jack brought her round by constantly patting her chest with his paws until she managed to call me for help we couldn't believe it but it happened twice a few months apart...our little hero..just can't believe he's not tucked up in his little basket its dreadful here the weather has turned cold and its raining heavily. We laid him to rest this afternoon my uncle came to help us. Just want him back in the warm not outside in the cold and dark. I know his beautiful soul is in heaven in rainbow bridge but its so hard.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. He will have been comforted by your presence , and your love, as he passed. RIP Jack.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry you've lost your boy, its never easy. He was lucky to be so loved and would have been comforted knowing you were with him at the end.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you both for your kind words,
I just hope I didn't make him more frightened as my heart was thumping so hard and fast when I picked him up and he looked so afraid I can't stop thinking of that and I can't bear it.
I feel very numb still and in shock I just thought we had more time with him.

Charity that photo is beautiful and very comforting..thank you x


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Jack passed over to Rainbow bridge surrounded by people he loved. RIP Jack x x


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

MissMiloKitty said:


> Sorry for your loss. Jack passed over to Rainbow bridge surrounded by people he loved. RIP Jack x x


Thanks for your reply Mum and I are glad we were with our boy but we are so heartbroken. I have a physical aching for my baby...


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm just sitting here in bed thinking a week ago our baby boy was here safe and warm tucked up in his basket. He had his medicine in his wet food and came in as usual for a topup as he was confused he sometimes forgot he had eaten bless him.
At about 6am he jumped up on my bed as usual for breakfast. I take a lot of medication for pain due to my illhealth so am sometimes half asleep but always loved to see him coming in to ask for food as the vet said its always a good sign when they are eating especially with kidney disease. I was in a bit of pain a few hrs later so was having a lay down on the bed when I heard him becoming ill. It was so fast, so unexpected and such a shock.
Within 20 mins we were in the nearest vet practice luckily ours is the biggest in our area so has about 6 practices.
Mum and I are not doing very well we are just getting through the day. I have to keep an eye on her as she is diabetic, sometimes we eat sometimes we can't face it. I feel disloyal eating or doing anything normal like watching tv when my baby has gone. I just want to sleep I have an ache and a permanent lump in my throat but I can't cry enough if that makes sense. I miss my Jack so much I don't feel real anymore just like a robot.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hang on in there <3


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

ZoeM said:


> Hang on in there <3


Thanks I just feel so lost, it hurts physically my heart feels like its aching...
Thanks for your encouragement x


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

It is a month since we our sweet gentle boy went to rainbow bridge. It feels such a long time since I cuddled him or gave him a kiss.
I still feel very numb a lot of the time yet I'm also incredibly empty and feel lost without him. It hurts physically most of the time when I think of him other times I'm like a robot. I don't think I've ever felt like this before I don't know if its normal or if there is any normal way to grieve.
I also have been quite unwell after having some treatment in hospital for Crohn's.

Thanks for reading xx


----------

